# [Webcam] UVC et google-talkplugin (RÉSOLU).

## lmarcini

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit truc bizarre sur ma station : j'ai installé google-talkplugin sur Chromium et pas moyen de lui faire reconnaître la webcam (talkplugin aussi bien en ~amd64 qu'en stable). Idem sur Firefox. La webcam (Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0461:4d22 Primax Electronics, Ltd 

) est bien reconnue au démarrage et les modules sont chargés.

```
dmesg |grep uvc

[ 6122.698114] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_E4HD (0c45:6449)

[ 6122.723706] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

```

```

lsmod |grep uvc

uvcvideo               72803  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc      13195  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_core         34841  1 uvcvideo

```

C'est d'autant plus surprenant que :

- La webcam est fonctionnelle sur Skype

- Google Talk fonctionne avec la caméra dans un Windows 7 hébergé sur cette même machine !

----------

## versus8

Bonjour,

Quel est la version de google-talkplugin que tu as installé ?  je pense que cela doit provenir de talk, vu que tout le reste fonctionne...

----------

## lmarcini

J'ai testé avec les versions 4.5.3 , 4.4.2 et 4.2.1. Sans succès.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?tab=wm#settings/chat tente de détecter mes périphériques pour le chat audio et video et ne reconnait rien.

----------

## lmarcini

Après investigation, le coupable est ma config d'iptables, faite à l'origine à l'arrache...

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as fait comme ta signature ?  :Wink: 

----------

